# working on my room,,,questions



## danfinance2008 (Jun 17, 2009)

i hava a area of lenght 5'' width 5' 8' height

this will ba a basement grow room

i want a cabinet that is divided for flowering, and 1 room for breeding, making seeds, or colecting pollen

i want 2 plants at the most

question, savita is what i am into

what area is needed to grow 2 plants

if i did some cloning , what is the height i would need? using a floro or cfl
in a cup

also, how much do plants smell in the veg state?

how much do they smell in the cloning state

i would like to get by with 1 carbon scrubber


any ideas?


----------



## ishnish (Jun 17, 2009)

one scrubber should be good with at least 100 to 150 cfm exhaust...
what kinda light you be using??

umm...  you want the cloning area to be about yay high...  humid and stuff too..
umm..   your actually asking a lot from that amount of space *I think*...
maybe someone else will come thru will a cure-all for ya...
but until then, i recommend brainstorming, planning, drawing, more brainstorming, smoke a bowl.... then draw and plan some more and try it til you get it.   persistence pays off.
Google: 'Closet Grow' and spend about 5 to 8 hours doing research and looking at other peoples grows.

Good luck, and keep me posted for a grow journal.   :48:


----------



## danfinance2008 (Jun 17, 2009)

i have a 250 mh/hps and a 400 mh

if i went with scrog on my flowering plants this would reduce space
i will have a air cooled tube for my 250 hps

if i did scrog, would that leave me enough room for a cloning chamber, maybe 3 clones

this is for personal use, not for sale so i am not looking for a tone

just like to grow 2 strains at a time to se what i like

i have read alot of posts and been here for awhile

never have i seen the dimensions for a clone chamber


----------



## danfinance2008 (Jun 17, 2009)

also would it be good to insalate the grow rooms

would thid help with a heat detection device?

i could vent it to the center of the basement


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 17, 2009)

clones and a mom are the way to go, leave the breeding and seed making up to the pros. The 250 would be OK for your veg area and the 400 would too small. I think you need to step back and take a good look at lighting and ventilation. If you did 1x5 stacked for veg and 4x5 for flower you could get four nice plants into flower and pull and considerable amount of personal every 10-13 week (sativas )


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Jun 18, 2009)

Good luck making "rooms". It requires moderate construction work, even to make a cabinet or  box.

What you CAN do, is start off with a veg "closet" or curtain, area, some location that is hidden.

Propogate your plants with fluorescent lights, use your bigger metal halide and HPS for major vegging/flowering purposes.

You can maintain tiny marijuana plants under fluorescent lights


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2009)

You are not going to be able to breed seeds in an adjacent closet and hope to contain the pollen--you will end up pollinating everything.  I agree with Buddy Luv that moms and clones are the way to go.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 21, 2009)

Basements are usually great for grow rooms because they are cool but you may need a dehumidifier if it gets really damp and musty down there.  We all love Sativas but that's not a space that will be easy to grow Sativas in unless you flower them very small, use LST and/or use some type of growth inhibitor...   By the time you hang a light in a 5' 8" space you're probaby looking at around 4' 8" so you're much more suited for short, squat Indica grows.

Good Luck!


----------

